# Any Suggestions........



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are off to Cornwall in about 3 weeks, and our booking starts on the Saturday. But we have decided to set off Friday tea time and free camp ( for the 1st time) on the Friday night, so we dont have to far to drive on the Saturday morning.

We will be drivign down the M6 onto M5.

Does anyone know any free camp areas / laybys etc off the M5 we could use ?

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Although you don't like dogs, cats or kids when camping I shall still try and help !!

We always use truck stops, have you got a sat nav?

Have a look at this web site, there are some very good stop overs.

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

A couple ofyears ago we stopped on a car park on the outskirts of Weston super mare town. If I remember I contacted the council who gave me several spots. At the time it was £6 for overnight, barriered carpark. It certainly broke up the journey.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Dear Steco1958

Thanks for the info  

And in future I will keep my opinions to myself

woof woof :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

You could try the nightstop scheme , there is one near Cinderford or Taunton , both cost a £5 anight

http://motorcaravanners.eu/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=12&id=36&Itemid=88

Gary


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

DJBullman said:


> Dear Steco1958
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> ...


No don't, Opinions are good, they make us who we are. but you have to remember, we all have differing views on our likes and dislikes.

I don't mind that you don't like dogs, cats kids or anything else, I accept it, certainly wouldn't try and change your mind on them.


----------

